# I have a question and i need an answer from experienced breeders please



## TNTgamerking (2 mo ago)

So after my bettas became 1 week old, can i jar them in an early age or should i wait for a while?


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

@indjo


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

1 week is about 3mm
1 month about 5-7mm (exceptional 10mm)

Theoretically it can be done. But are you prepared to induvidually care for tiny fragile fry. It's risky to net or handle them (during water changes). They are sensitive to (esp) temperature changes and other water parameters. Difficult to individually feed tiny creatures like BBS, daphnia, etc

Your choice.


----------



## FernandoTheBetta (5 mo ago)

Once the fry start developing their colors, you HAVE to separate the males and females (at that age, the males start getting territorial). You could keep the females together, but it has to be a big tank.


----------



## baldkio (13 d ago)

I know a lot of you (like the vast majority of my clients) are believing I'm insane to anticipate that you should ask these frequently awkward inquiries, yet this is the way I guard them: While it very well might be awkward to present Many qs, an extraordinary raiser will make them simple to ask by replying without a second thought. A washout will give you trouble. Furthermore, learn to expect the unexpected. You can continuously hang up on the duds.




192.168.100.1


----------

